# A Little Spindle Help Needed.



## Fremen (Mar 30, 2016)

Hello all.

Need a little help here. I believe  I have something stuck in my spindle.
My guess is a taper adapter but am not sure.

I just bought a collet draw bar and it hits the base of this as it would appear that the spindle is not the same ID all the way through.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Mar 30, 2016)

Slide something aluminum, or even wood thru the opposite end and give it some taps.


----------



## TommyD (Mar 30, 2016)

When you look through the back side of the spindle can you see the back edge of the piece? 

Do you have a metal bar long enough to go through the spindle from the back and give it a couple of sharp raps on the back edge to see if you can jar it loose? Place something on the bed to catch it if/when it pops out.


----------



## Fremen (Mar 30, 2016)

So after about 10 gentle hits with an aluminium rod I switched out to Brass and two hits with that and it is free.

I now have a Colette adapter that fits!

Any idea what type of threads the Levered adapter uses?


----------



## brino (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi Fremen,

First welcome to the site! You will find a pile of wonderful folks here. Everyone willing to help with no attitude.

What model is your SouthBend?
Mine is a catalog number 409R, with a 4-1/2' bed, and a 1.5 x 8TPI spindle thread.
The best accessory I bought was:
http://www.bealltool.com/products/turning/colletchuck.php
They are standard ER-32 collets and I have bought a number of various metric and imperial sizes.

Second, sorry I have no idea about the "Levered" adapter. However a decent thread gauge is a necessity for identifying various threads. It is a worth while investment and will get used plenty.

You may want to check out Cardon Tools. They are in the old Rick's Marina building on hwy. 7 near Perth, Ontario. It is an owner-operated, small town shop that specializes in machine tools. They carry a wide assortment of "stuff" from various sources. Full disclosure: I am only a (very) happy customer; I have no financial interest. I did buy a used Mitutoyo thread gauge from them.

Have Fun!
-brino


----------



## Fremen (Mar 31, 2016)

Hi Brino,

The lathe is a 9a with the 4.5 bed I believe.

SN = 51941NAR10

Have not been able to figure out what the 10 means.

Here is what the levered adapter looks like.


----------



## Fremen (Mar 31, 2016)

I know Cardon's well. Stop by often on my way through Perth.

I find for somethings they have great prices and for others just out of this world what they want.


----------



## Steve Shannon (Mar 31, 2016)

Fremen said:


> Hi Brino,
> 
> The lathe is a 9a with the 4.5 bed I believe.
> 
> ...



That's a lever collet closer. Here's another example.

http://www.roviworkholding.com/cate...d6IatWtrUpuBrSw77Ov075I2C2xA8_2lTXxoC8q_w_wcB


----------



## LucknowKen (Mar 31, 2016)

Hi Fremen: I would say welcome but i am just new here as well.
Did you buy the lathe when you bought the collets? (The peg leg lathe)
If so i for one would love to see some pictures.
The PDF below may help. I could not find it again in the downloads section.


----------



## Fremen (Apr 1, 2016)

I have had the lathe for about 2 years now. Just got the adapter. It was a Kijiji find.


----------



## sbx (Apr 1, 2016)

The lever and handwheel are 99% 3C. That is the south bend standard for the 9" and I think smaller some smaller 10"ers. The thread size is an oddball,  0.640" x 26tpi. I'd guess both collet closers (the lever and handwheel) are the same. It fits the 3C collet male threads. I have the lever closer on my 9a and like it a lot. Congrats. The handwheel is redundant to the lever. 

Do you have the 3C spindle adapter? You'll need one. You can either machine one yourself or buy one on ebay. I think there are a few aftermarket ones floating around as well. I made a 3C collet block myself on the lathe, so pretty sure you can make an adapter, but the originals are nicely made, original and ground smooth.

You'll also want a thread protector. It aids in removing the 3C spindle adapter (via spanner wrench), and protects the exposed spindle threads when you're using the collet. Again, you could make this yourself if you want.

Here is an example pic of mine to show you what I mean.  The spindle adapter holds the collet, the bronze looking piece is the thread protector.




Hope that helps.


----------



## LucknowKen (Apr 2, 2016)

Hi Fremen: I posted a link on THM to the lathe that lister was selling. (Same Kijiji poster i believe).
I wanted to buy that collet set but am located too far away.
I doubt you have any "buyers remorse" but just in case:


----------



## Fremen (Apr 4, 2016)

SBX:

I do have the adapter and the thread protector just not in the picture posted. I am missing the spanner though.
The other part missing is the bolt needed to attach the unit to the lathe.

LucknowKen:

That is not the one I bought. I am in Ottawa and that would have been a bit of a trip to go pick up as well.


----------



## sbx (Apr 4, 2016)

Fremen,

The bolt is pretty simple. Just an extended head fillister. Is your headstock tapped? Mine was, but have heard that some are not. I can give you dimensions on the "bolt" if you want. You could probably make one fairly easily yourself. Heck, even a long SHCS + a custom bushing should do the trick. All it does is secure the arm to the headstock. I also am missing a spanner, and need to make one up some day. Making due with an adjustable spanner, but its barely adequate (smaller pin).


----------



## Fremen (Apr 4, 2016)

SBX:

Thankfully my headstock is already tapped for it. So if you would be so kind to send me the measurements on the bolt that would be great.


----------



## sbx (Apr 5, 2016)

Fremen - Here ya go. This is based on the actual part. 

Overall Length: 2.13"
Threaded portion: .75" of 3/8-16 (if I had to guess it was threaded to the shoulder with a die originally.)
Diameter of the main bolt body: .500"

Here is a pic I snapped. About the only critical dimension was a close fit on the .500" of the body. Mine is tight slip fit, and I'd think you'd want it pretty close. You could make this very easily if you want I'd think.


----------



## Fremen (Apr 6, 2016)

Thank you SBX that is most helpfull


----------



## sbx (Apr 6, 2016)

Anytime. Happy to help.


----------



## Fremen (Apr 11, 2016)

So got the bolt all fabbed up and now just looking for directions for the install.


----------



## sbx (Apr 11, 2016)

Fremen - It should be pretty straightforward. The bolt goes in the headstock and through the hole in the arm. You insert the drawtube first and slide it all in, then bolt down.  What doesn't make sense currently?


----------



## Fremen (Apr 12, 2016)

I think I need to do some adjusting. As it is right now I can only mount it with the gear cover opened.
I still have to take it down and clean it up so will have to wait for the weekend.


----------



## Fremen (May 10, 2016)

So it has been a while.

First off Stress proofed steel is a ***** to thread.

I got everything up and running and really like it. For some of the small things I make this has really speeds up everything.


----------

